# Vocal processor



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone using these? Looking at the Boss VE-20 Vocal Processor for live harmonies and effects. As a duo, thinking these would come in handy and curious to how easy they are to operate and especially how they sound.
Any info much appreciated
Thanks
Marc


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i have a ve-20 good sounds i haven't used it much yet but it is fairly easy to navigate and the sounds are strong.

i helped a friend get a used digitech unit up and running( sorry icr the model number.
it had a defective power supply and apparently they are proprietary to the unit.
took me a while to understand the led grid but it's easy to use as well.

the best thing about the digitech is that it will process your guitar signal as well as your vocal signal, and it can use the guitar signal to determine the key you are in.

with the roland you have to choose the key and or program a preset.

for a live performance with quick transitions between songs / keys the digitech would probably be a better choice.


ets


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

We were using TC Helcion stuff in the Duran Duran tribute. Lead signer was using the big VoiceLive 2 unit and the backup singers were using 1 or 2 of the smaller stompbox type units. They were nice. The VoiceLive 2 in particular was very powerful but you had to be careful not to overdo it. It was very easy to layer on the stuff and the vocals would start to get buried.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Our singer uses a VE20. We practice into a mixer and out to headphones. The effects are OK and interesting, but we struggle with getting the output balanced right. It also introduces some noise into our signal, but we haven't 100% identified that it's the unit, it could be its power or a cable somewhere in the path.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Interresting. I was not aware that the Boss model needed a key assign to each song. Thanks guys for the input. Really helps when you hear it from someone with experience.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My last cover band's lead singer used a Digitech unit in *moderation* on choruses and the occasional other line. Combined with other live voices it wasn't too obvious and really served to thicken the multi-vocal parts. Besides moderation, the other key factor is how well it's turned on and off in time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

you don't HAVE to choose a key but there are situations where you would want to.
in might be wise to check the sites of the models you are thinking about and scope out the manuals.



marcos said:


> Interresting. I was not aware that the Boss model needed a key assign to each song. Thanks guys for the input. Really helps when you hear it from someone with experience.


----------

